# Rechner für neuen MS Flight Simulator 2020



## xb@x360 (5. August 2020)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend liebe Community.
In dem Forum war ich zuletzt im Jahre 10/2014 aktiv und bin nun wieder zurück und das aus einem besonderen Grund.

Am 18.08.2020 soll endlich der neue FS 2020 erscheinen und da bräuchte ich mal wieder eure Hilfe. 
Ich möchte mir einen Rechner zusammenstellen der die Ansprüche dieses Spiels gerecht wird. 

Für alle die mit dem Spiel nichts anfangen können habe ich mal eine Grafik hochgeladen auf der die Systemanforderungen zu entnehmen sind.

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC? 
Der ist zu alt, möchte nichts für den neuen verwenden.

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor? 

4K 

3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment? 

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?

ab sofort

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst? 

Nein.

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden? JA

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget? 

Maximal 2000€

8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?

Ausschließlich FS 2020. Der Rechner kommt in den Hobbyraum und wird nur für die Flugsimulation gebraucht.

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?

Das Spiel soll 150GB groß sein, also plus Betriebssystem mind. 200GB

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche?

Das Aussehen des Rechners ist mir völlig egal, daher muss das Gehäuse jetzt nicht das aller teuerste und schönste sein. Marken Hardware ist mir da wichtiger.*


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2020)

Ich würde raten abzuwarten bis die Benchmarks und die finalen Treiber da sind.
Zumal im Herbst auch noch neue CPUs und GPUs erscheinen.

Gerade in UHD/4K werden derzeitige GPUs schnell überfordert sein.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (6. August 2020)

Im Herbst kommen die neuen Nvidia Grafikkarten raus. Es wäre Geldverschwendung wenn du dir jetzt eine 2080ti oder 2080 kaufst.
Ich stelle dir trotzdem mal ein PC zusammen.

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

PS. kannst dir ja diese Konfiguration merken und dann die 2080ti durch eine 3080ti austauschen, wenn du dann das Geld hast (die 3080ti wird am Anfang mehr als 1100€ kosten)
Wenn du Geld Sparen willst, kannst du die CPU auch auf einen 3700X wechseln.


----------



## dimi0815 (6. August 2020)

AMD weglassen, stattdessen einen Intel nehmen wie zB den 10600K, dann manuell etwas den Takt heben (5 GHz sollten bei moderaten Spannungen drin sein) und eben wie angesprochen auf den Release von RTX 3000 warten.

Auch beim RAM darf es gerne was schnelleres sein ala 3200 MHz. Und ebenso sind 32 GB für den FS absolut angebracht.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (6. August 2020)

Ich bin eigentlich auch ein Intel Fan Boy aber momentan hat Intel einfach nur Kacke im Angebot. 
Der i5 10600K ist zwar ca. 8% im Gaming schneller UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X vs Intel Core i5-10600K aber hat eine TDP von 125W und der 3700x hat 65W.
Das steht überhaupt nicht im Verhältnis. Dadurch wird die CPU nur unnötig Heiß und der PC laut. Zudem hat Intel noch das uralte 14nm verfahren. Absolut überholt. 
Preis technisch würde es aber gehen. Ein i5 und ein B460 Board würden auch in meine Konfiguration passen

PS. mein 3950x läuft unter Vollast auf 120W und hat 16 Kerne und kann dabei einen Takt von ca.3,9 GHz halten. Extrem effizient. Einfach nur Wahnsinn.
Hatte vorher den i7 7820x mit 8 Kernen. der hat sich auch gerne mal 250W genommen bei 4,7ghz.


----------



## dimi0815 (6. August 2020)

Sorry, aber weder 10600k noch 10700k haben besondere Hitzeprobleme und für die Kühlung reichen problemlos auch ordentliche Luftkühler aus, die man ebenso für den 3700X empfehlen würde.

Und speziell beim Flugsimulator kann man davon ausgehen, dass auch die 8% Vorsprung (die im übrigen. Bei einer 100%igen Müllseite stehen...) eher vergrößert sein werden, wenn man auf Intel-Seite OC mit einrechnet. Da ergibt sich bereits ein reiner CPU-Taktvorteil von einigen hundert MHz, hinzu kommt noch ein ebenfalls möglicher Takt-/Latenzvorteil beim RAM und FS springt darauf traditionell ordentlich an.


----------



## Lordac (6. August 2020)

Servus,





Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> Ich stelle dir trotzdem mal einen PC zusammen.


ich würde kein Gehäuse mit Acrylfenster kaufen, da diese gegenüber Kratzern sehr empfindlich sind.

Dazu kommt das beim Inter-Tech T-11 Televen laut dem Datenblatt von Geizhals, keine Lüfter dabei sind, da sollte man also in jedem Fall welche dazu nehmen!

Bei leistungsstarker Hardware, würde ich im Allgemeinen ein luftigeres Gehäuse wie z.B. das Pure Base 500DX, Lancool II oder Meshify S2 kaufen.

Ebenso wäre ich bei einer RTX2080Ti oder dem Nachfolgemodell, bei einem qualitativ besseren Netzteil wie z.B. dem Straight Power 11 750W.

Gruß, Lordac


----------



## compisucher (6. August 2020)

Servus xb@x360,

das Thema ist eigentlich:

Du= 4k Monitor
Empfohlene PC-Specs von MS = keine Aussage über Auflösung, kann mann nur mutmaßen FHD, WQHD oder gar 4k

Im Netz kursieren ja schon diverse Videos, in denen auch starke Hardware in schwitzen kommt.

Ganz interessant hierzu:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Flig...nd-Geforce-RTX-2080-Ti-ins-Schwitzen-1355243/

Und hier kommt dann deine Ansprüche vs. dein Budget ins Spiel.

Ich persönlich denke, dass die CPUs der jetzigen Gen.  und egal von wem in der oberen Leistungsklasse mit der Sim klar kommen.
Das Thema wird die GPU sein.
Und auch hier rate ich dann auch, bevor eine RTX 2080ti für jetzt 1200 € gekauft wird, lieber eine RTX 3080ti für hoffentlich unter 1400 € zu kaufen - dann, wann sie eben demnächst herauskommt...

Gefühlt wirst du bei 2000 € Budget den einen oder anderen Kompromiss eingehen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> Und speziell beim Flugsimulator kann man davon ausgehen, dass auch die 8% Vorsprung (die im übrigen. Bei einer 100%igen Müllseite stehen...) eher vergrößert sein werden, wenn man auf Intel-Seite OC mit einrechnet. Da ergibt sich bereits ein reiner CPU-Taktvorteil von einigen hundert MHz, hinzu kommt noch ein ebenfalls möglicher Takt-/Latenzvorteil beim RAM und FS springt darauf traditionell ordentlich an.



Glaskugel verschluckt?


----------



## xb@x360 (6. August 2020)

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps. Habe ich das richtig verstanden das im Herbst eine neue GPU Generation auf den Markt kommt aber keine CPU bzw keine auf die man warten müsste ?

Dann würde ich doch lieber auf eine 3080Ti warten, ob meine Konfiguration dann wegen der GPU um 200-300€ überschritten  ist, sollte kein Problem darstellen, immerhin wird in diesen Rechner halt nichts mehr investiert bis da ein neuer Sim ( in 10 Jahren ?! ) erscheint.

Das warten bis zum Herbst hätte dann noch den Vorteil das dass Spiel schon einige Wochen auf dem Markt wäre und andere User evtl. Ihre Erfahrungen teilen können. Ich denke das Thema wird doch den ein oder anderen interessieren und über die Suchmaschinen werden viele evtl. hier in das Thema reingucken.

MfG


----------



## Lordac (6. August 2020)

Servus,

im September könnten die neuen Karten von Nvidia kommen, ja *klick*.
Bis die flächendeckend verfügbar sind und sich der Preis eingependelt hat, dauert es aber meist immer ein wenig.

In dem Zeitraum kommen dann in der Regel auch die ersten neutralen Tests, auf die man immer warten sollte.

Für Ende 2020 werden die nächsten AMD-CPUs erwartet *klack*, wann Intels "Rocket Lake" kommt, ist noch völlig unklar.


xb@x360 schrieb:


> Ich denke das Thema wird doch den ein oder anderen interessieren und über die Suchmaschinen werden viele evtl. hier in das Thema reingucken.


In letzter Zeit kommen sehr viele PC-Anfragen für den kommenden Flugsimulator, ich hoffe du hast auch ein wenig recherchiert und die vorhandenen (offensichtlichen) Themen angeschaut: 
- Gaming/FlightSimulator PC mit dem besten P/L Verhältnis
- Überrascht vom Flight Simulator - Passen die Komponenten zueinander?
- PC für FlightSimulator (2020)
- ...

Das sind jetzt nur drei Beispiele bei denen der Flugsimulator im Titel genannt wird

Vor allem wenn es primär um ein Spiel geht, macht es Sinn sich in Geduld zu üben.

Gruß, Lordac


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (6. August 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber weder 10600k noch 10700k haben besondere Hitzeprobleme ...
> CPU-Taktvorteil von einigen hundert MHz...



1. Wenn man heiße objekte gut Kühlt, werden sie nicht heiß, dass ist Richtig. Dennoch verbrauchen sie mehr Strom, IMMER !
2. Du hast noch nie was von IPC gehört oder ? Nur weil Intel mehr Mhz auf der Verpackung stehen hat, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass die mehr Leistung haben ?!?!?!
Sonst würde jeder noch den FX 9370 mit 8 Kernen und 5ghz nutzen  ein 4ghz Kern in 7nm kann schneller rechnen als ein 4ghz Kern auf 14nm


----------



## HisN (6. August 2020)

Warten bis der FS draußen ist.
Benchmarks schauen, auf Erfahrungen von Usern warten.
Dann kaufen.

Nicht: Ich glaube das so und so viel Kerne was bringen, das so und so viel Mhz was bringen.
Denn egal was man kauft: Der FS wird die Hardware überfordern. Egal ob CPU oder Graka. Nix was man heute kaufen kann, wird den FS vernünftig zum laufen bekommen, wenn man die Regler voll ausfährt.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (6. August 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Warten bis der FS draußen ist.
> Benchmarks schauen, auf Erfahrungen von Usern warten.
> Dann kaufen.
> 
> ...



wenn ich dann meine 1080ti aufrüste und zur "*3090ti*" Wechsel, schafft mein Rechner mit einem 3950x das spiel vielleicht auf 4k mit 60fps


----------



## dimi0815 (6. August 2020)

Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> 1. Wenn man heiße objekte gut Kühlt, werden sie nicht heiß, dass ist Richtig. Dennoch verbrauchen sie mehr Strom, IMMER !



Evtl. schaust du dir ganz einfach mal den ein oder anderen relevanten (!) Test zum realen Verbrauch der aktuellen CPU-Generationen der beiden Hersteller unter Gaminglast an, bevor du den Stromverbrauch hier künstlich zum Kaufgrund hochstilisierst. Achtung, Überraschung / Spoiler: Die CPUs schenken sich in einem vernünftig gewählten Testszenario im Gaming bei Weitem nicht so viel, wie es Vollast-Effizienzvergleiche unter Prime95 oder Cinebench R20 vermuten lassen. Und außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, dass die eigene Wahrnehmung und Einschätzung zum Verbrauch ggf. der des TE gar nicht entspricht. Möglicherweise interessiert ihn die Effizienz ja bereits von vornherein nicht?!



> 2. Du hast noch nie was von IPC gehört oder ? Nur weil Intel mehr Mhz auf der Verpackung stehen hat, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass die mehr Leistung haben ?!?!?!
> Sonst würde jeder noch den FX 9370 mit 8 Kernen und 5ghz nutzen  ein 4ghz Kern in 7nm kann schneller rechnen als ein 4ghz Kern auf 14nm



Wenn man selbst keine Ahnung hat, sollte man ggf. versuchen, den ersten Kritiker *nicht* direkt dumm von der Seite anzuquatschen, nur um direkt im Anschluss mit gefährlichem Halb- bzw. Unwissen zu glänzen. Die Fertigungsgröße alleine ist einen Schei*s wert und spiegelt auch nicht zwangsläufig einen korrekten Eindruck von der möglichen Leistung wider.

Die IPC von AMD und Intel liegt bei den aktuellen CPU-Generationen extrem nah beieinander; unter Einbeziehung der möglichen Messtoleranzen usw. könnte man fast sagen, sie sei gleich. Dazu hier mal ein halbwegs sinnvoll geführter Vergleich im Gamingbereich, durch den sich deine ach-so-tolle Theorie direkt wieder in Luft auflöst.

Und genau in diesem Fall von relativ gleicher IPC machen dann eben ein paar hundert MHz CPU-Takt den Unterschied in der Leistung aus. Wenn die IPC dieselbe ist, lässt sich jedes zugewonnene Prozent an Takt relativ sicher auch in gemessene Mehrleistung umrechnen. Das merkt man auch in aller Regel an den Benchmarkergebnissen unter ähnlich gewählten Bedingungen: 8 Intel-Kerne @5.0 GHz ziehen 8 AMD-Kernen @4,3 GHz in 95% aller Spiele um einen annähernd so großen Faktor davon, wie es der Taktvorsprung vermuten ließe. Ist nun auch wirklich keine Raketenwissenschaft.

Der limitierende IF von AMD und die damit verbundenen niedrigeren RAM-Speeds und schlechteren Latenzen tun dann ihr übriges zur Intel-Dominanz in Spielen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2020)

Zum Thema CPU, auch die neuen Ryzen 4000 CPUs kommen noch in diesem Jahr, die sollte der TE auch noch mitnehmen. 
Der R7-4700X sollte deutlich am i5-10600K vorbeiziehen.



xb@x360 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps. Habe ich das richtig verstanden das im Herbst eine neue GPU Generation auf den Markt kommt aber keine CPU bzw keine auf die man warten müsste ?



Doch, die Ryzen 4000 mit Zen3-Architektur. Die sollen etwa 15-20% mehr IPC haben, wobei auch die internen Latenzen durch die Zusammenlegung der CCX reduziert werden, wovon besonders Spiele profitieren sollten. 
Auch beim Takt wird noch ein wenig dazukommen. Wahrscheinlich strebt AMD alleine des Marketings wegen die 5 GHz im Boost an und von den 4 GHz Basistakt-sind ja auch die Ryzen 3000 nicht weit entfernt.
AMDs Ryzen 4000 koennte als Desktop'-'CPU mit Zen3'-'Kernen bis zu 20% IPC'-'Steigerung bringen, interne Leistungs'-' und Effizienzzahlen sollen Intel'-'CPUs um ein Vielfaches uebertreffen | igor sLAB



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Die IPC von AMD und Intel liegt bei den aktuellen CPU-Generationen extrem nah beieinander; unter Einbeziehung der möglichen Messtoleranzen usw. könnte man fast sagen, sie sei gleich.



Die IPC bei Zen2 ist höher als bei Skylake. Und Zen3 wird da nochmal ordentlich was drauflegen.



dimi0815 schrieb:


> 8 Intel-Kerne @5.0 GHz ziehen 8 AMD-Kernen @4,3 GHz in 95% aller Spiele um einen annähernd so großen Faktor davon, wie es der Taktvorsprung vermuten ließe.


 Der i5-10600K hat aber nur 6 Kerne.


----------



## dimi0815 (6. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die IPC bei Zen2 ist höher als bei Skylake. Und Zen3 wird da nochmal ordentlich was drauflegen.



Ich habe oben einen 4 Ghz vs. 4 Ghz Vergleich zweier CPUs mit derselben Kernzahl verlinkt. In keinem Game war Zen 2 beim selben Takt schneller als die Konkurrenz. Die Unterschiede waren marginal, sind aber durch die Bank pro Intel ausgefallen. Anders sah es "nur" bei der Anwendungsleistung aus, deren Ergebnisse aber fürs Gaming wenig bis keine Relevanz haben.

Sofern du irgendwo einen ernsthaften Beleg für die höhere IPC auf Seiten von AMD hast, darfst du den gerne liefern.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass man mit Zen 3 am Ende recht exakt gleichzieht mit der aktuellen Intel-Generation, ggf. eben noch einen Tacken effizienter (wobei eine Taktsteigerung auch immer erhöhten Verbrauch mit sich bringt). Preis und Verfügbarkeit sind dann noch fraglich. Und ebenso, ob man vor allem die aktuell 50% schlechtere Speicherlatenz nachhaltig verbessern kann.




> Der i5 hat aber nur 6 Kerne.



Zig Gamingtests zeigen relativ deutlich, dass sowieso fast kein Spiel mit mehr als den 6 Kernen skaliert. Das führt zu Leistungsunterschieden zwischen Ryzen 5 3600 und Ryzen 7 3700X im Bereich der Messtoleranz und ebenfalls dazu, dass der 10600k taktbereinigt mit einem 10900k problemlos Schritt halten kann.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe oben einen 4 Ghz vs. 4 Ghz Vergleich zweier CPUs mit derselben Kernzahl verlinkt. In keinem Game war Zen 2 beim selben Takt schneller als die Konkurrenz. Die Unterschiede waren marginal, sind aber durch die Bank pro Intel ausgefallen. Anders sah es "nur" bei der Anwendungsleistung aus, deren Ergebnisse aber fürs Gaming wenig bis keine Relevanz haben.



Die IPC wird auch nicht in Spielen ermittelt, sondern in Anwendungen. Spiele sind derzeit oft noch auf Intel optimiert. Die Optimierung auf Zen2 dauert noch etwas, dann werden die aber auch deutlich von vielen Zen2 Kernen profitieren. Insbesondere, wenn erstmal die neuen Konsolen mit Zen2 da sind. 

Zumal auch der Marktanteil von AMD stetig wächst: CPU-Marktanteile: AMD erreicht knapp 20 Prozent bei Notebooks - ComputerBase



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass man mit Zen 3 am Ende recht exakt gleichzieht mit der aktuellen Intel-Generation, ggf. eben noch einen Tacken effizienter (wobei eine Taktsteigerung auch immer erhöhten Verbrauch mit sich bringt). Preis und Verfügbarkeit sind dann noch fraglich. Und ebenso, ob man vor allem die aktuell 50% schlechtere Speicherlatenz nachhaltig verbessern kann.



Welche schlechte Speicherlatenz??

Dazu nutzt AMD bei Zen3 eine neue 7nm Fertigung, welche bei gleichem Verbrauch mehr Takt ermöglicht. Intel dümpelt immer noch bei 14nm rum, muss also für ein paar 100 MHz mehr den Verbrauch verdoppeln.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. August 2020)

Ich frag nur mal am Rande ob denn eine schnelle Internet Verbindung existiert, sonst nützt auch der schnellste pc nichts.


----------



## dimi0815 (6. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die IPC wird auch nicht in Spielen ermittelt, sondern in Anwendungen. Spiele sind derzeit oft noch auf Intel optimiert.



Das ist schlicht inkorrekt. Die IPC sind zwar ein defininierter, aber kein statischer Wert, sondern nunmal softwareabhängig. Und wenn die zu betrachtende Software wie in diesem Fall "Spiele" sind, sind in dem Bereich die IPC auf Intel-Seite fast durchweg höher. Nur weil man gerne AMD vorne sehen würde, muss man nicht die faktisch existierenden Anwendungavorteile auf den eigentlich relevanten Anwendungsbereich ummünzen. Ob Spiele nun wirklich "Intel-optimiert" sind, oder ob die Architektur schlicht besser gaming-tauglich ist, kannst du so auch nicht sagen.




> Die Optimierung auf Zen2 dauert noch etwas, dann werden die aber auch deutlich von vielen Zen2 Kernen profitieren. Insbesondere, wenn erstmal die neuen Konsolen mit Zen2 da sind.



Ah, ja. Bisher waren die Konsolen natürlich bekannt für die Nutzung von Intel-Hardware... ach, nein, halt... AMD ist hier ja bereits seit einiger Zeit im Rennen und gebracht hat es effektiv nichts.

Wie auch, wenn Konsolengames nur zu einem Bruchteil parallel für den PC entwickelt, sondern im Normalfall am Ende der Entwicklungszeit von random Firmen in Indien / Asien ganz einfach kosteneffizient portiert werden.

Die maximale Nutzung aller Kerne ist genauso pures Wunschdenken. In Games ist schlicht nicht so viel parallelisierbar, wie es nötig wäre, damit AMD hier trotz niedrigerem Takt die Nase vorn hätte. Das wird sich auch nicht auf magische Weise ändern... das ist nunmal die Krux mit Echtzeitanwendungen.



> Zumal auch der Marktanteil von AMD stetig wächst: CPU-Marktanteile: AMD erreicht knapp 20 Prozent bei Notebooks - ComputerBase



Hast du sonst noch irgendeinen völlig irrelevanten Fakt an der Hand, um künstlich die Position von AMD zu stärken? Sorry, aber das geht doch am Thema zu 100% vorbei.





> Welche schlechte Speicherlatenz??



Wenn dir der Nachteil bei den Latenzen ernsthaft kein Begriff ist, solltest du dich ggf. mal einlesen, bevor du hier Reden schwingst. Der Nachteil ist messbar (kommt im verlinkten Video übrigens auch vor), allgemein bekannt und in diversen RAM-Topics in den OC-Subforen einschlägiger Hardwareforen bereits rauf- und runterdiskutiert.



> Dazu nutzt AMD bei Zen3 eine neue 7nm Fertigung, welche bei gleichem Verbrauch mehr Takt ermöglicht. Intel dümpelt immer noch bei 14nm rum, muss also für ein paar 100 MHz mehr den Verbrauch verdoppeln.



Ob es wirklich so kommt, sehen wir dann, wenn die CPUs serienreif sind. Und ob es den geneigten Gamer wirklich interessiert, ist nochmal ein völlig anderes Thema...


----------



## xb@x360 (6. August 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich frag nur mal am Rande ob denn eine schnelle Internet Verbindung existiert, sonst nützt auch der schnellste pc nichts.



Besitze eine 100 Mbits Leitung der Telekom. Dürfte das ausreichen ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## attilarw (6. August 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich frag nur mal am Rande ob denn eine schnelle Internet Verbindung existiert, sonst nützt auch der schnellste pc nichts.



Er könnte es sogar offline spielen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht inkorrekt. Die IPC sind zwar ein defininierter, aber kein statischer Wert, sondern nunmal softwareabhängig.



Das ist falsch. IPC sind einfach Befehle pro Takt und da ist egal, welche Software das ist.



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Wenn dir der Nachteil bei den Latenzen ernsthaft kein Begriff ist, solltest du dich ggf. mal einlesen, bevor du hier Reden schwingst.



Da bring doch mal richtige Quellen, bevor du dich hier so aufbläst. 



xb@x360 schrieb:


> Besitze eine 100 Mbits Leitung der Telekom. Dürfte das ausreichen ?



Reicht, gefordert werden maximal 50 MBit/s


----------



## dimi0815 (7. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. IPC sind einfach Befehle pro Takt und da ist egal, welche Software das ist.



Du kannst ja gerne erläutern, wer diese Befehle gibt. Ach ja, eben: Das ist die Software.

Und verschiedene Arten von Befehlen bzw. Befehlssätzen gibt es zu allem Überfluss auch noch.

Entsprechend kann man eben nicht pauschal sagen, dass die IPC bei AMD höher sind und schon gar nicht kann man sich - wie du - die Definitionshohheit selbst zuschreiben und festlegen, welche Art und wo gemessen wird, nur damit AMD vorne bleibt.



> Da bring doch mal richtige Quellen, bevor du dich hier so aufbläst.



Im bereits mehrfach erwähnten, verlinkten Video wird nach den Gamingtests Bezug drauf genommen und die Unterschiede objektiv gemessen und sogar erklärt.

Ansonsten kann ich dir die Lektüre der OC-Threads zu Coffee Lake und Ryzen im zB Hardwareluxx-Speicherforum ans Herz legen. Dort haben zig neutrale User sich bereits an verschiedenen Settings versucht und die Ergebnisse in Sachen Latenzen sind immer dieselben: Nämlich, dass AMD hier Nachholbedarf hat.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch, die Ryzen 4000 mit Zen3-Architektur. Die sollen etwa 15-20% mehr IPC haben, wobei auch die internen Latenzen durch die Zusammenlegung der CCX reduziert werden, wovon besonders Spiele profitieren sollten.
> Auch beim Takt wird noch ein wenig dazukommen. Wahrscheinlich strebt AMD alleine des Marketings wegen die 5 GHz im Boost an und von den 4 GHz Basistakt-sind ja auch die Ryzen 3000 nicht weit entfernt.
> AMDs Ryzen 4000 koennte als Desktop'-'CPU mit Zen3'-'Kernen bis zu 20% IPC'-'Steigerung bringen, interne Leistungs'-' und Effizienzzahlen sollen Intel'-'CPUs um ein Vielfaches uebertreffen | igor sLAB


Wobei ich gestern hier im Foren-Newsthread erfahren habe, dass die neuen AMD CPUs nicht 4xxx sondern 5xxx heissen werden.

Topic: Da in 4K gezockt wird ist eigentlich fast egal welche CPU man hier nimmt. Auch wenn Intel noch minimal schneller ist in Games.
Fällt das wahrscheinlich kaum auf.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (7. August 2020)

gegen Intel Fan Boy´s kommen konstruktive Fakten nicht an. 7nm , bessere IPC, bessere Temperaturen, niedrigerer Stromverbauch, mehr Kerne ..... "INTEL IST BESSER"  da braucht man nicht weiter reden


----------



## dimi0815 (7. August 2020)

Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> gegen Intel Fan Boy´s kommen konstruktive Fakten nicht an.



Ich nutze selbst einen R5 1600 [12nm] und einen R5 3600 in Zweite/Drittsystemen. Dein dummes Fanboy-Argument kannst du dir also stecken...

Und doch, ich bin absolut für Fakten offen und empfehle anhand dieser gerne auch mal AMD. Was du bringst, hat nur leider mit Fakten rein gar nichts zu tun. Du plapperst gefühlt irgendwelches Zeug nach, welches du zwar in Test X oder Y mal aufgeschnappt, aber ganz offensichtlich in keinster Weise im vollen Zusammenhang richtig verstanden hast.



> 7nm



Bringt dir welche Vorteile genau beim Gaming? FPS können es - das belegt jeder Test ganz objektiv, weil messbar - schonmal nicht sein. Bleibt also die vielzitierte EFFIZIENZ (!!!).



> bessere IPC



Hast du wo gemessen / gelesen? Bezogen auf Gaming ist und bleibt diese Aussage schlicht falsch und damit in einem Gamingthread irrelevant.

Es sei denn natürlich, man macht sich - wie ihr zwei aktuell - die Welt, wie sie einem gefällt. Wenn ich aus allen verfügbaren Ergebnissen nur diejenigen als wichtig definiere, die meine Meinung untermauern und den Rest ignoriere, habe ich natürlich immer Recht.

[Quote@]bessere Temperaturen,[/quote]

Wenn ich mit dem Brocken 3 (rein als Beispiel) beide problemlos kühl halten kann, juckt mich als Nutzer das weshalb genau? Spüre ich den Unterschied zwischen 64°C und 70°C denn wirklich? Höre ich ihn immer? Falls nicht, was genau habe ich vom Wert "Temperatur"?



> niedrigerer Stromverbauch,



Weißt du vom TE persönlich, dass ihn ein paar € im Jahr interessieren? Entscheidest du das? Und von welchen Werten genau redest du denn eigentlich? SC Last? MC Last? AC Last? Idle-Verbrauch? Teillast? Volllast? Je nach Test und untersuchter Last sieht es hier nämlich faktisch auch nicht immer gleich aus. Bis zuletzt waren hier zB die Idle- und Teillast-Werte nicht zwangsläufig ein Argument pro AMD. 



> mehr Kerne .....



Das ist wie üblich bei AMD-Fanboys das verzweifelte Klammern an Strohhalme. Welchen Vorteil genau hat man den von MEHR (!!!) KERNEN (!!!), wenn 6 Intel-Kerne in jedem Game am Ende dennoch schneller sind als 12, 20, 24 oder sonstwieviele AMD-Kerne?

Kannst du dir von mehr MEHR (!!!) KERNEN (!!!) was kaufen? Schalten MEHR (!!!) KERNE (!!!) besondere In-Game-Boni frei, von denen man auf einem 6-Kerner nichts mitbekommt? Wirst du mit MEHR (!!!) KERNEN (!!!) in irgendwelche elitären Geheimgesellschaft eingeladen?



> "INTEL IST BESSER"  da braucht man nicht weiter reden



In Sachen Gaming ist das ein objektiver Fakt. Wer etwas anderes behauptet, setzt die Priorität zu 100% beim (real gar nicht so weit auseinander liegenden, je nach Lastszenario teils umgekehrten) Stromverbrauch oder lügt ganz einfach, weil es ihm gerade so passt.

Und nochmal, bitte:

Kannst du irgendwelche Fakten in Sachen IPC liefern, welche das Video mit dem 4 GHz vs 4 GHz Vergleich entkräften?

Findest du in den gängigen Listen mehr als eine Handvoll Spiele, bei denen eine (beliebige) AMD-CPU vor einem modernen Intel-Prozessor liegt, wenn man sinnvolles OC unter Luft (zB 10600k + Brocken 3) mit einrechnet?

Kannst du dem TE ggf. noch den Vorteil von 7nm erläutern, anstatt das einfach so hinzuklatschen und darauf zu bestehen, es sei wichtig?

Falls nicht (also wie bisher), solltest du ggf. einfach aufhören, Bullshit zu posten.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich gestern hier im Foren-Newsthread erfahren habe, dass die neuen AMD CPUs nicht 4xxx sondern 5xxx heissen werden.



Vielleicht weil die mobile Generation die 4000er hat. Merkwürdig ist es trotzdem. wenn das so zuträfe.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil die mobile Generation die 4000er hat. Merkwürdig ist es trotzdem. wenn das so zuträfe.


Jein. Wegen den Namensgebungen der APUs. 

Hier mal der Artikel: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...5000-Engineering-Samples-hoher-Boost-1355618/


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2020)

Ja, der gleiche Unsinn, den auch Intel macht.
Da kam nach der 7000er Generation für Sockel 2066 auch gleich die 9000er Generation, damit das High End Produkt den Zahlen nach nicht hinterher hinkt.
Absolut lächerlich.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

Ich finde das besser.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2020)

Ich hätte mir Ryzen 1000 und dem X170 angefangen. Dann Ryzen 2000 und X270 usw.
Mich stört der Mischmasch immer.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

Mischmasch ist es auch wenn APUs eine Bezeichnung der aktuellen Generation bekommen, aber gar nicht zu dieser gehören.


----------



## dimi0815 (7. August 2020)

Zahlen sind psychologisch gesehen wohl schlicht zu mächtig.

Wer kennt ihn nicht? Den geneigten (zB) Studienanfänger, der nach Rat fragt, ob er für ein wenig Surfen, YT und Office lieber einen i5 oder leistungsbedingt doch einen i7 kaufen soll und am Ende - trotz Beratung in Richtung i3 - bei einem i9 landet


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mischmasch ist es auch wenn APUs eine Bezeichnung der aktuellen Generation bekommen, aber gar nicht zu dieser gehören.



eben. Was soll der Unsinn?


----------



## InnocentAlpaca (7. August 2020)

Diese Naming Conventions topt ja nur mehr die neue USB Spezifikation... Ist da überall der gleiche fürs Marketing / Naming zuständig?


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> In Sachen Gaming ist das ein objektiver Fakt. Wer etwas anderes behauptet, setzt die Priorität zu 100% beim (real gar nicht so weit auseinander liegenden, je nach Lastszenario teils umgekehrten) Stromverbrauch oder lügt ganz einfach, weil es ihm gerade so passt.



Die paar % sind im GPU-Limit aber irrelevant, die merkt man nicht, die kann man höchstens messen. Zumal Intels i7-10700K für die paar % mehr Leistung gleicht mal fast 100€ teurer als der R7-3700X ist. 
Das Geld ist in der GPU sinnvoller angelegt. 

Und wie gesagt, Zen3 steht vor der Tür und legt locker mindestens 10% IPC drauf, eher 15-20%, und dazu noch etwas mehr Takt. Dagegen sieht der i7 auch kein Land mehr.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich gestern hier im Foren-Newsthread erfahren habe, dass die neuen AMD CPUs nicht 4xxx sondern 5xxx heissen werden.



Wobei es auch nur Gerüchte sind bisher. CPU-Geruechte: Zen 3 &#8222;Vermeer&#8220; im Desktop gleich als Ryzen 5000 - ComputerBase
Aber in einem Betrag hatte ich schon extra von Ryzen 4/5000 für Zen3 geschrieben. Aber das würde wohl Leute, die da nicht so auf dem aktuellen Stand der Gerüchte sind eher verwirren aktuell.


----------



## dimi0815 (7. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die paar % sind im GPU-Limit aber irrelevant, die merkt man nicht, die kann man höchstens messen.



Wo welche Limits liegen, bestimmt aber einmal mehr die Software und die Umsetzung und zusätzlich zu einem enorm hohen Anteil auch der Nutzer via gewählter Auflösung (bekannt), gewünschter FPS-Zahl (nicht bekannt) und vor allem via daran anknüpfender bzw. dafür gewähtler In-Game Settings (ebenso nicht bekannt) und ggf. verwendeter oder eben nicht verwendeter Mods (erneut: nicht bekannt). Pauschal trotz so vielen unbekannten Faktoren zu sagen, es liegt ein GPU-Limit vor, nur um damit den faktisch gegebenen Rückstand von AMD hier per Definition vernachlässigbar zu machen, ist absolut nicht zielführend. 

Besonders, wenn man im GPU-Regal bei allg. hohem Budget (und 2000,-€ sind nicht wenig) auch sehr weit oben zugreifen kann und eine Investition in teure High-End Grafikhardware der nächsten Generation nicht abwegig erscheint.

Ob und wie sehr die "paar Prozent" Mehrleistung von Intel (@stock sind es übrigens in den allermeisten Games bereits 10%, @OC gerne auch mal 15%-20% und in Extremfällen mal 25%-30%) hier ins Gewicht fallen (werden), lässt sich daher genauso wenig pauschal sagen.



> Zumal Intels i7-10700K für die paar % mehr Leistung gleicht mal fast 100€ teurer als der R7-3700X ist.



Der 10600k kostet samt Board mit aktueller Plattform sogar nen Tick weniger als der 3700X und zieht diesem fast durchweg um die genannten 10% @stock und 15%-20% @OC davon. Und wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, bringt es da auch nichts, auf den "mehr Kerne[n]" herumzureiten, solange deren Leistung komplett brach liegt und deren Existenz damit faktisch irrelevant ist.

Ab dem 3700X sind AMD-CPUs in reinen Gaming-Systemen überflüssig weil bzgl. Preis/Leistung schlechter als Intel. Der R5 3600 dagegen wäre eine andere Geschichte, ist auch aktuell noch eine wahnsinnig gute Gamer-CPU und daher (fast) immer eine Empfehlung wert. Taktbereinigt existiert so ziemlich kein Unterschied in Sachen Leistung zum 3700X und in genau dem Preissegment hat Intel nichts dagegen anzubieten. Und hier kann dann eben der Nutzer entscheiden, ob ihm die vorhandene Mehrleistung von Intel ggü. dem 3600 den Aufpreis wert ist. Auf ein Gesamtsystem gerechnet pendelt sich der Preisunterschied nämlich reclativ analog zum Leistungsunterschied im CPU-Limit ein und bzgl. dieses Limit habe ich ja oben schon erwähnt, wie subjektiv und vor allem differenziert die Dinge hier zu betrachten sind.



> Und wie gesagt, Zen3 steht vor der Tür und legt locker mindestens 10% IPC drauf, eher 15-20%, und dazu noch etwas mehr Takt. Dagegen sieht der i7 auch kein Land mehr.



Und das sagt dir wer? Die Werbefolien von AMD selbst? Schon vorab im Privaten mal testen können? Schon Ergebnisse zur Hand? Und wann kommen die denn Zen 3 nun genau? Und wie siehr es bei mehr Takt dann mit der Effizienz aus? Fragen über Fragen, die in der Realität noch absolut ungeklärt sind, deren hypothetische Antworten du aber anhand deiner klar roten Brille sehr gerne als Fakten verkaufen würdest^^


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

Das sind die aktuellen Infos zu Zen3, die auch sicher so zutreffen werden. Im Gegensatz zu Rocketlake, erscheint Zen3 noch dieses Jahr.
AMDs Ryzen 4000 koennte als Desktop'-'CPU mit Zen3'-'Kernen bis zu 20% IPC'-'Steigerung bringen, interne Leistungs'-' und Effizienzzahlen sollen Intel'-'CPUs um ein Vielfaches uebertreffen | igor sLAB
AMD bestaetigt: Ryzen 4000 "Vermeer" mit Zen 3 kommt noch in diesem Jahr - Notebookcheck.com News



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Ob und wie sehr die "paar Prozent" Mehrleistung von Intel (@stock sind es übrigens in den allermeisten Games bereits 10%, @OC gerne auch mal 15%-20% und in Extremfällen mal 25%-30%)



Vielleicht im CPU-Limit in 720p aber sicher nicht im GPU-Limit in UHD/4K. 
Du erzählst hier einfach Müll.



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Und wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, bringt es da auch nichts, auf den "mehr Kerne[n]" herumzureiten, solange deren Leistung komplett brach liegt und deren Existenz damit faktisch irrelevant ist.



Das wird aber in immer weniger Anwendungen der Fall sein. Spiele wie die aktuellen AC freuen sich bereits heute über 8 Kerne. 
Und auch beim FS2020 wird das spätestens mit dem Update auf DX12 der Fall sein.


----------



## dimi0815 (7. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht im CPU-Limit in 720p aber sicher nicht im GPU-Limit in UHD/4K.



Du kannst sowohl in 720p so weit an den Settings spielen, dass du ein GPU-Limit in vielen Bereich erzwingst, als auch in 4k so weit herunterregeln, dass du es ins CPU-Limit schaffst. Wurde zigfach rauf- und runtererklärt und nachgewiesen; kannst dich ja gerne mal beim User HiSN schlau machen zu diesem Thema. Das ist schlicht eine rein subjektive und zu differenzierende Geschichte, die du aber stur auf DEINE Idee davon herunterbrechen möchtest, weil sonst deine Argumentation nicht passt.



> Du erzählst hier einfach Müll.



Der einzige Müll hier sind deine ständigen Pauschalisierungen, das Kleinreden von Fakten auf der einen sowie das Überhöhen von Gerüchten und Hörensagen auf der anderen Seite, wie es dir eben gerade so in deine pro-rote Argumentation passt. Wer pro Intel Zahlen, Fakten und Belege liefert, ist "Fanboy". Wer aber, wie du, pro AMD gerüchtweise vorhandene oder gar zu 100% imaginäre Vorteile listet, Unterschiede unter den Teppich kehrt oder mal eben eigenmächtig Definitionen in seine Richtung verändert und dauerhaft zugunsten (s)eines Herstellers pauschalisiert, möchte als objektiv und als "richtig" gelten.

Logisch, das macht Sinn...



> Das wird aber in immer weniger Anwendungen der Fall sein.



Erneut die Frage: Woher willst du das wissen? 8 Kerne haben bereits mit der letzten Konsolengeneration Einzug in den Mainstream erhalten und dennoch gibt es faktisch nur eine Handvoll Spiele, die überhaupt vernünftig mit MC skaliert. Es ist ja nicht so, als würden zighunderte Entwickler / Programmierer absichtlich Leistung links liegen lassen. Nur sollte man sich - anstatt sich so einer naiven Illusion hinzugeben, wie du in diesem Fall - mal bewusst machen, dass Parallelisierbarkeit in Echtzeitanwendungen wie Games eben sehr klare Limits hat. Da kommt dann auch nicht urplötzlich die revolutionäre Zeile Code, die diesen Umstand ändert und ab Zeitpunkt X belliebige Games mit beliebig vielen Kernen skalieren lässt.



> Spiele wie die aktuellen AC freuen sich bereits heute über 8 Kerne.



Daher liegen die vielen AMD-Kerne auch konstant in den AC-Benchmarks vor den Intel-CPUs. Ach ne, halt... war ja umgekehrt! Wie so vieles, was du ungeachtet der Tatsachen hier mal eben so als Fakt hinklatschen wolltest...

Der 9700k zB hatte 4 Kerne und aufgrund mangelnden HTs sagenhafte 16 Threads weniger zur Verfügung als ein 3900X, hat diesem eben in AC:O aber dennoch ausschließlich die Rücklichter gezeigt. Ähnliches gilt für den aktuelleren 10600k. Und das trotz der Tatsache, dass AC:O mit mannifaltigen AI-Paths usw. eigentlich prädestiniert dafür wäre, hier einen deutlicheren Vorsprung durch MC-Ausnutzung herauszuholen.

Shadow of the Tomb Raider gilt übrigens wie AC ebenfalls als CPU-forderndes und Core-liebendes Game und dennoch dreht sich da am vorherrschenden Bild rein gar nichts.



> Und auch beim FS2020 wird das spätestens mit dem Update auf DX12 der Fall sein.



Klar. Wenn man in der relevanten Gegenwart rein gar nichts an der Hand hat, um seine Thesen zu belegen, nimmt man ganz einfach die hypothetische Zukunft und alles ist wieder gut bzw. wieder so, wie man es gerne hätte und die "Vorteile" liegen dann entsprechend auch wieder auf der richtigen - also auf der roten - Seite^^


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> 8 Kerne haben bereits mit der letzten Konsolengeneration Einzug in den Mainstream erhalten und dennoch gibt es faktisch nur eine Handvoll Spiele, die überhaupt vernünftig mit MC skaliert.



Damals gab es auch im normalen Desktop keine 8 Kerne. Die gibt es erst seit Zen. 
Das dauert, bis so eine Optimierung gemacht ist.

So eine CPU kauft man heute aber locker für 10 Jahre.

Ansonsten werden wir ja sehen, was die Benches für den FS2020 zeigen werden in zwei Wochen.


----------



## dimi0815 (7. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Damals gab es auch im normalen Desktop keine 8 Kerne. Die gibt es erst seit Zen.
> Das dauert, bis so eine Optimierung gemacht ist.



Klar. Wie wild wird aktuell auf 8 Kerne und speziell auf AMD optimiert im Desktop-Bereich. Alle haben nur auf mehr Kerne gewartet. Das weißt du anhand von Insiderinformationen natürlich und kannst auch noch tiefergehende Einblicke liefern, oder? Und die Limitierungen durch mangelnde Parallelisierbarkeit und die Tatsache, dass Games eben Echtzeitanwendungen sind, ignorierst du weiter....



> So eine CPU kauft man heute aber locker für 10 Jahre.



Du redest einerseits von Taksteigerungen und 15% an IPC-Zugewinn innerhalb einer Generation und damit innerhalb von keinen zwei Jahren und andererseits steht mit DDR5 auch schon der nächste neue Standard ins Haus, aber wenn es dir so passt, kauft man eine CPU für 10 Jahre. Ach ne, halt: LOCKER 10 Jahre.
Ich sage ja: Du drehst dir seit Beginn der Diskussion die "Logik" ganz einfach so hin, dass es in die Pro-AMD Argumentation passt. Fakten und Belege? Mangelware!

Gegenargument:

Bis die zwei Kerne mehr bei AMD ernsthaft in einem Großteil der Spiele (nehmen wir zB mal die Steam Top 100) relevant werden, weil sie echte Vorteile bringen, sind wir bei DDR5 und bei CPUs mit der annähernd 1,75-fachen Spieleleistung angekommen und weder nach Zen2/Zen3, noch nach den aktuellen Intel-CPUs kräht noch ein Hahn...


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> Bis die zwei Kerne mehr bei AMD ernsthaft in einem Großteil der Spiele (nehmen wir zB mal die Steam Top 100) relevant werden, weil sie echte Vorteile bringen, sind wir bei DDR5 und bei CPUs mit der annähernd 1,75-fachen Spieleleistung angekommen und weder nach Zen2/Zen3, noch nach den aktuellen Intel-CPUs kräht noch ein Hahn...



Das will ich sehen. Selbst bei DDR4 war die Steigerung nicht so stark. Bis heute gibt es auch bei Intel keine CPU, die in Spielen doppelt so schnell ist, wie mein i7. 

In dem Fall mal mit dem ähnlich schnellen R5-2400G:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind etwa die 1,75 fache. Aber halt nach 7 Jahren!

Die reine SingleThread-Leistung ist in den 7 Jahren gerade mal um 50% gestiegen und zwischen R7-3700X und i5-10600K sind es nicht merkbare 4%. (in Spielen 6%)
Im MultiThread ist der R7-3700X aber sogar ein Drittel schneller als der i5-10600K. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU-Benchmark: Prozessor-Vergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## dimi0815 (7. August 2020)

Das sind reine stock vs stock Tests (wobei die Ryzen CPUs ja bereits @stock sehr nahe am Optimum laufen, während bei Intel noch einige hundert MHz Taktpotential vorhanden sind) und selbst der RAM wird ohne XMP-Profil nach Herstellerstandards betrieben, obwohl heute 3200 MHz bei straffen Timings so ziemlich das empfohlene Minimum sind (und obwohl Intel auch beim RAM-Takt das Limit deutlich höher setzt als AMD und es auch hier teils mehrere hundert MHz Unterschied gibt)...

Dass so die Abstände schrumpfen und kleiner als im realen Betrieb sind, ist klar. Ebenso klar, dass man als AMD-Befürfworter auf genau so einen Test verweist und mangelnde Alltagsrelevanz und unterschiedliche Testbedingungen ignoriert 

Hier mal ein ernsthafter Test unter sinnvoll gewählten, der Realität nahe kommenden Bedingungen:

Intel Core i5-10600K CPU Review & Benchmarks: Gaming, Overclocking vs. 3700X, 3600, More - YouTube

Das Video zum IPC-Vergleich unter identischen Rahmenbedingungen habe ich zu Anfang bereits verlinkt. Wundert auch nicht, dass du mit keinem Wort darauf eingehst. Würde ja deine verdrehte Sicht womöglich wieder geraderücken....


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

Wie wäre es mal mit richtigen textuellen Testberichten von seriösen Hardwareseiten statt irgendwelchen Videos? 
Mit begrenztem Datenvolumen kann man nicht jedes x-beliebige Video anschauen.

Da kam trotz Nachfrage nach Quellen von dir bisher Null. Auch zum Thema Speicherlatenzen.
Such dir was in irgendeinem Forum selbst zusammen ist keine Quellenangabe.

Dazu sind auch die Intel CPUs so massiv am Limit, das Intel nochmal genügend am Ende hat, die den Werkstakt schaffen und daher jetzt den i9-10850K einführen musste.

Zumal ich jetzt nicht mal einen Link zu dem angeblichen ersten Video in deinen Beiträgen finden konnte.


----------



## dimi0815 (8. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit richtigen textuellen Testberichten von seriösen Hardwareseiten statt irgendwelchen Videos?
> Mit begrenztem Datenvolumen kann man nicht jedes x-beliebige Video anschauen.
> 
> Da kam trotz Nachfrage nach Quellen von dir bisher Null. Auch zum Thema Speicherlatenzen.



Ich bin also der Fanboy, aber du darfst in deiner totalen Objektivität auch noch Quellen ignorieren oder mangelnde Seriosität implizieren, nur weil dir die Form der Darstellung nicht passt? Klingt mal wieder absolut einleuchtend.

Ich hatte bereits im zweiten Post dieses Video innerhalb meines Textes verlinkt:

3rd Gen Ryzen IPC Test, 3900X & 3700X vs. Core i9-9900K - YouTube

Dort findest du den Beleg dafür, dass 8 Intel-Kerne (9900k) bei 4 GHz in Spielen immernoch minimal schneller sind als 8 AMD-Kerne (sowohl des 3700X als auch des 3900X) beim exakt selben Takt unter ansonsten identischen Bedingungen (keine Boostmechaniken, gleiches RAM-Profil...). Das entspricht exakt meiner Aussage bzgl. der IPC in Spielen.

Deine Pauschalaussage, dass AMD hier besser wäre, wird dagegen ganz objektiv und faktisch widerlegt. Das dumme Gesülze des anderen Users, der sich dazu geäußert hat und mir direkt Ahnungslosigkeit unterstellen wollte, natürlich auch.

Und NEIN, dir/euch obliegt auch zur Ehrenrettung nicht die Entscheidung, dass sich die IPC ausschließlich über Anwendungen (wo AMD vorne liegt) definieren.



> Such dir was in irgendeinem Forum selbst zusammen ist keine Quellenangabe.



Auch hier hatte ich dasselbe Video nochmals erwähnt. Da wird im Anschluss an die Gamingvergleiche auch noch kurz auf Cache, Bandbreiten und Latenzen eingegangen. Und es wird dort sowohl im Ergebnis in etwa das bestätigt, was man in zig Forendiskussionen bereits erahnen konnte (der faktisch messbare Nachteil von AMD) als auch thematisiert, dass hier der Urpsrung der verbliebenen, gemessenen (!) IPC-Nachteile von AMD beim Gaming liegen könnte. Auch dieser Ansatz deckt sich mit Benchmarkergebnissen aus zB den OC-Threads; diese existieren sowohl hier im entsprechenden Subforum als auch zB bei HWLuxx.

Und es tut mir leid, aber das Herauspicken einzelner Werte werde ich nicht für dich übernehmen.

Wenn jemand so herablassend an eine Diskussion herangeht und sich selbst ganz offensichtlich höhere Kenntnisse in diesem Bereich zuschreibt (ob berechtigt oder nicht), darf man bestimmte Fakten als Grundwissen voraussetzen. Dass bei AMD-CPUs aktuell noch die Latenzen bedeutend schlechter sind als bei 9th/10th Gen Intel-CPUs, gehört für mich klar dazu.



> Dazu sind auch die Intel CPUs so massiv am Limit, das Intel nochmal genügend am Ende hat, die den Werkstakt schaffen und daher jetzt den i9-10850K einführen musste.



Es ist wirklich schön für dich, dass du mit diesem Absatz dein nicht ganz so subtiles Ziel, in wirklich jedem einzelnen Post wenigstens ein bisschen gegen Intel zu schießen, noch erreicht hast.

Aber welche Relevanz hat dieser Absatz ansonsten im Bezug auf diese Sache? Ja richtig: Mal wieder gar keine.

Ich hatte nur auf die bessere Ab-Werk-Optimierung der AMD-CPUs verwiesen, weil du eben einen objektiv schlechten CPU-Vergleich von CB als Basis für deine Aussagen bzgl. des Vorsprungs von Intel herangezogen hast.

Schlecht deshalb, weil bei völlig unterschiedlichen RAM-Settings (und der fehlenden Nachvollziehbarkeit diverser weiterer Einstellungen) ganz einfach von vornherein keine echte Vergleichbarkeit gegeben ist. 

Als objektiv besseres Gegenstück hatte ich in einem weiteren Post dieses Video verlinkt, wo unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen für alle CPUs getestet wurde:

Intel Core i5-10600K CPU Review & Benchmarks: Gaming, Overclocking vs. 3700X, 3600, More - YouTube

Die neutraleren Bedingungen führen dazu, dass sich @stock bereits deutlichere Unterschiede als bei CB zugunsten von Intel ergeben, gemessen 10% und mehr.

Zusätzlich wird noch der für sehr viele Nutzer relevante Aspekt des Übertaktens mit abgedeckt, wodurch sich der Vorsprung nochmals erhöhen lässt und man teils bei 15% bis knapp 20% herauskommt. Auch das beides gemessene Werte, die ich bereits zuvor exakt so dargelegt hatte.



> Zumal ich jetzt nicht mal einen Link zu dem angeblichen ersten Video in deinen Beiträgen finden konnte.



Und deine eigene Unfähigkeit möchtest du nun wem genau ankreiden? Mir? Oder doch lieber direkt Intel, weil es gerade so passend wäre?


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin also der Fanboy, aber du darfst in deiner totalen Objektivität auch noch Quellen ignorieren oder mangelnde Seriosität implizieren, nur weil dir die Form der Darstellung nicht passt? Klingt mal wieder absolut einleuchtend.
> 
> Ich hatte bereits im zweiten Post dieses Video innerhalb meines Textes verlinkt:
> 
> ...



Wenn du ordentliche Quellen statt deiner dämlichen Videos hättest, könntest du die doch bringen oder?

Dein Video belegt dazu noch nicht mal wirklich was. Hier ist der R9 schneller: 3rd Gen Ryzen IPC Test, 3900X & 3700X vs. Core i9-9900K (min: 6:22) - YouTube
Und der R7 ist exakt genauso schnell wie der i9. 

Dazu wird in dem von dir angeführten BF5 in veraltetem DX11 getestet. In DX12 was CPUs mit vielen Kernen besser ausnutzt und nebenbei insgesamt effizienter ist, sehe es ganz anders aus. 
Also reinstes CherryPicking.



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Und es tut mir leid, aber das Herauspicken einzelner Werte werde ich nicht für dich übernehmen.



Der Witz war gut. Genau das hast du doch getan.



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Als objektiv besseres Gegenstück hatte ich in einem weiteren Post dieses Video verlinkt, wo unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen für alle CPUs getestet wurde:
> 
> Intel Core i5-10600K CPU Review & Benchmarks: Gaming, Overclocking vs. 3700X, 3600, More - YouTube
> 
> Die neutraleren Bedingungen führen dazu, dass sich @stock bereits deutlichere Unterschiede als bei CB zugunsten von Intel ergeben, gemessen 10% und mehr.



Welche objektiven/neutralen  Bedingungen denn? Das Video kann man komplett vergessen. Die Benches sind methodisch völlig falsch. 
1) Wechselnde Auflösung, teilweise sogar in WQHD wo jedem das GPU-Limit anhand der gleichlangen Balken in die Augen springt. 
2) Wechselnde CPUs, der R7 3700X ist in gar nicht jedem Bench dabei.
3) Wechselnde Darstellung des Diagramms.

Angaben dazu wie das Testsystem aufgebaut ist, also welche GPU, welches Board und welcher RAM in den Testsystemen zum Einsatz kommt, fehlt übrigens unter *beiden* Videos komplett. 

Also wenn du nochmal ordentliche Benches in Textform hast, können wir nochmal drüber diskutieren, aber nicht über den Müll. Dafür ist mir das Datenvolumen echt zu schade.



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schön für dich, dass du mit diesem Absatz dein nicht ganz so subtiles Ziel, in wirklich jedem einzelnen Post wenigstens ein bisschen gegen Intel zu schießen, noch erreicht hast.


 Wie kommst du drauf, dass ich was gegen Intel hätte? Ich hab seit Jahren Intel im Rechner. 
Und wenn sie es nicht die nächsten Jahre weiterhin so verkacken mit ihrer Fertigung und dann 2023/24 der Octacore 8/16 als i7-10x00K maximal 300€ kostet und mehr leistet als der vergleichbare R7 bin ich dabei. 
Aktuell ist der i7-10700K deutlich zu teurer.
Für das Geld kann man dann direkt zum R9 3900X greifen und hat 12 Kerne. Also 4 Kerne bzw. 50% mehr!



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Und meine eigene Unfähigkeit möchtest du nun wem genau ankreiden? Mir?



Ja genau. Sonst wärst du ja in der Lage gewesen, deine Links ordentlich reinzusetzen, damit man auch sieht um was es geht und wohin die führen, anstatt einfach nur ein paar Zeichen "hier" in einem seitenlangen Text zu sein. 
Da kann man nicht mal danach suchen. Und im Überfliegen sieht man das erst recht nicht.


----------



## dimi0815 (8. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du ordentliche Quellen statt deiner dämlichen Videos hättest, könntest du die doch bringen oder?



Eine Darstellung der Ergebnisse und Präsentation in Form eines Videos ist also per Definition keine "ordentliche Quelle"? Wer sagt das? Wer hat das definiert? Mal wieder du selbst, oder? Macht natürlich Sinn. Wir leben in 2020 und du bestehst ausschließlich auf verschriftlichten Ergebnissen, weil dir das Gezeigte nicht in den Kram passt, oder wie ?!



> Dein Video belegt dazu noch nicht mal wirklich was. Hier ist der R9 schneller: 3rd Gen Ryzen IPC Test, 3900X & 3700X vs. Core i9-9900K (min: 6:22) - YouTube
> Und der R7 ist exakt genauso schnell wie der i9.



Moment, ich zitiere mal deine Ausgangsaussage:



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die IPC bei Zen2 ist höher als bei Skylake. Und Zen3 wird da nochmal ordentlich was drauflegen.



Und im Gegensatz dazu die meine:



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Die IPC von AMD und Intel liegt bei den aktuellen CPU-Generationen extrem nah beieinander; unter Einbeziehung der möglichen Messtoleranzen usw. könnte man fast sagen, sie sei gleich.



Wenn du nun also wie im verlinkten (und Gott-sei-Dank von dir unter Aufbringung all deiner Ressourcen letztlich gefundenen!) Video gezeigt bekommst, dass Intel mit Ausnahme des einen (!) von dir nun herausgepickten Spiels in allen Spielen bei identischen Takt mit identischen RAM-Settings noch ganz leicht vorne liegt, sagt uns das in Bezug auf die zwei Zitate was?

Ja,exakt: Es sagt uns, dass meine zitierte Aussage faktenbasiert war und der Wahrheit entsprach, während deine Pauschalisierung pro AMD schlicht und einfach falsch war. Ich wüsste auch nicht, was es daran zu rütteln oder zu deuteln gäbe.

Klar, du hast zwar im Anschluss versucht, dich mit der Aussage zu rechtfertigen, dass die IPC nur in Anwendungen gemessen werden. Aber da kommen wir wieder zum Punkt von weiter oben: Du besitzt nunmal nicht die Deutungs- bzw. Definitionshoheit über den Begriff und die IPC variieren ganz einfach anwendungsabhängig.



> Dazu wird in dem von dir angeführten BF5 in veraltetem DX11 getestet. In DX12 was CPUs mit vielen Kernen besser ausnutzt und nebenbei insgesamt effizienter ist, sehe es ganz anders aus.
> Also reinstes CherryPicking.



Wie üblich redest du nur im Konjunktiv, wirfst mir aber gleichzeitig Cherrypicking vor. Hast du ggf. Zahlen an der Hand, die deine *Vermutung* (mehr ist es ja nicht) belegen könnten? Nein? Muss auch kein Video sein... ich lese mir auch schriftliche Ergebnisse durch^^




> Welche objektiven/neutralen  Bedingungen denn? Das Video kann man komplett vergessen. Die Benches sind methodisch völlig falsch.
> 1) Wechselnde Auflösung, teilweise sogar in WQHD wo jedem das GPU-Limit anhand der gleichlangen Balken in die Augen springt.



In verschiedenen Auflösungen zu benchmarken ist nun also methodisch völlig falsch? Hast du das schon wieder selbst definiert? Kannst du damit nicht endlich mal aufhören? Wenn ich mir die Rahmenbedingungen dauerhaft selbst neu definieren muss, nur um mein Gegenüber dadurch einzuengen und vernünftigen Argumenten aus dem Weg zu gehen, dann sollte ich ggf. mal überprüfen, ob mit meiner eigenen Haltung bzw. Herangehensweise an die Diskussion ggf. etwas nicht stimmt.

Die CPUs werden einheitlich zuerst in einer, dann in einer weiteren Auflösung gbencht, jeweils unter Kenntlichmachung der In-Game Settings. Zusätzlich wird dort, wo in der höheren Auflösung ein GPU-Limit ganz oder teilweise vorliegt, auch sprachlich (Vorsicht! Nicht schriftlich!) darauf hingewiesen, weil es sich beim Verfasser / Creator rein zufällig auch nicht um einen Idioten handelt, der hier komplettes Neuland betritt.



> 2) Wechselnde CPUs, der R7 3700X ist in gar nicht jedem Bench dabei.



Auch das wird sprachlich zwischendurch erwähnt. Die Ergebnisse kann man sich nach Lust und Laune gesondert im umfangreichen Volltest zu der CPU ansehen. Erneut ist das aber eine reine Frage der Verfügbarkeit und Darstellung und hat mit der Bench-Methodik rein gar nichts zu tun.



> 3) Wechselnde Darstellung des Diagramms.



Witzig. Du verlinkst den CB-Test, bei dem du zu den CPUs noch nicht einmal die RAM-Settings kennst, aber aufgrund wechselnder Darstellungen des Diagramms geht bei diesem Test mit identischen, transparenten RAM-Settings direkt die Glaubwürdigkeit verloren? Merkste selbst, was du da für einen Quark schreibst, oder? Und dass Darstellung und Methodik zwei völlig unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe sind, hätte ich an Grundwissen auch von dir erwartet.



> Also wenn du nochmal ordentliche Benches in Textform hast, können wir nochmal drüber diskutieren, aber nicht über den Müll. Dafür ist mir das Datenvolumen echt zu schade.



Da du dir die Art und Weise, wie ein Benchmark bzw. Vergleich dargestellt zu werden hat und wann bzw. wann nicht er für dich akzeptabel ist, sowieso nach Lust und Laune zurechtdefinierst, macht das doch eigentlich gar keinen Sinn.

Du kannst dir aber hier nochmals den letzten Benchmark bzgl. des 10600k inkl. des eingebetteten Vergleiches zu Gemüte führen:

Intel i5-10600K CPU Review & Benchmarks vs. Ryzen 5 3600, i9-10900K, R7 3700X, & More | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks

Und, weil wir schon dabei sind, hier noch der umfangreiche Allgemeinartikel zu den CPU-Tests inkl. einer vollständigen Erklärung zur Methodik:

New CPU Test Methodology 2020: Code Compile, Updated Gaming, Transcoding, & More | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks

Alleine nach sowas wirst du zB bei CB vergeblich suchen. So viel dann zur Seriosität...




> Für das Geld kann man dann direkt zum R9 3900X greifen und hat 12 Kerne. Also 4 Kerne bzw. 50% mehr!



Wenn du Verwendung für die Kerne hast, ist das doch toll! Wenn du hauptsächlich Gaming betreibst, sind sie nur leider in den meisten Fällen völlig sinnlos und du wirst auch mit 50% mehr davon gegenüber den letzten 2-3 CPU-Generationen von Intel Leistungsnachteile haben.





> Ja genau. Sonst wärst du ja in der Lage gewesen, deine Links ordentlich reinzusetzen, damit man auch sieht um was es geht und wohin die führen, anstatt einfach nur ein paar Zeichen "hier" in einem seitenlangen Text zu sein.
> Da kann man nicht mal danach suchen. Und im Überliegen sieht man das erst recht nicht.



Der Text vor dem Link bzw. um den Link herum bezeichnet sogar recht exakt die Absicht und den Zweck, welche hinter dem Video stecken und ebenso, was genau es zeigt. Farblich markiert ist er dann auch noch. Ich weiß nicht, wie du dir das ansonsten vorstellst. Du verlangst hier praktisch wortörtlich danach, wie ein kleines Kind mit dem Löffelchen mit mundgerechten, idealerweise vorgekauten, Happen gefüttert zu werden...


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> In verschiedenen Auflösungen zu benchmarken ist nun also methodisch völlig falsch? Hast du das schon wieder selbst definiert? Kannst du damit nicht endlich mal aufhören?



Ja es ist falsch. Schau dir mal ordentliche Benches bei CB oder PCGH an. Da wird entweder alles in einer Auflösung gebencht, oder es sind direkt mehere Auflösungen zur auswahl vorhanden. 
Auf jeden Fall ist es aber einheitlich für alle Spiele in dem Test. Dazu ist auch die Auswahl der CPUs und die Darstellung einheitlich. 

Hör doch selbst auf hier ständig den Intel-Fanboy raushängen zu lassen Schaffe. Der wie vielte Multiaccount ist das jetzt?? Es nervt.



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Alleine nach sowas wirst du zB bei CB vergeblich suchen. So viel dann zur Seriosität...



Wieder falsch.
Prozessoren: Benchmarks & Methodik - ComputerBase



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Du verlangst hier praktisch wortörtlich danach, wie ein kleines Kind mit dem Löffelchen mit mundgerechten, idealerweise vorgekauten, Happen gefüttert zu werden...



Schon wieder falsch. Ich verlange für deine wilden Behauptungen eine ordentliche Quellenangabe. 
Und da zählt ein erkennbarer Link dazu. 
Ich verlange ja noch nicht mal die Angabe von Autor, Datum etc. wie es im Standard vorgesehen ist. 



Zumal es nichts bringt, über irgendwelche Benchmarks in anderen Spielen zu diskutieren, wo der i5 vielleicht 6% schneller ist, wenn der TE die gar nicht spielen will. 
Deshalb abwarten, bis Computerbase und PCGH die Benchmarks vom FS2020 am Release-Tag (18.08.) bringen. Und da sollte sich zeigen, wie deutlich man in UHD/4K im GPU-Limit ist und man also problemlos zum günstigeren Ryzen greifen kann, ohne irgendwas zu merken.

Und da die neuen GPUs und die Zen3-CPUs vor der Tür stehen, sollte der TE die aber auch noch abwarten.


----------



## dimi0815 (8. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja es ist falsch.



Weil du dich für allwissend auf dem Gebiet und deine Meinung (!) für einen Fakt hälst, wie schon in der gesamten Diskussion. Es haben DEINE (falschen, siehe IPC) Definitionen zu gelten und DEINE (realitätsfernen, siehe CB CPU-Test bei 2666 MHz RAM-Takt) Benchmarks bewertet zu werden. Ganz objektiv bessere Quellen schmetterst du mit fadenscheinigen Begründungen ab.



> Schau dir mal ordentliche Benches bei CB oder PCGH an.



CB bencht realitätsfern bei 2666 MHz RAM-Takt und PCGH bencht darüberhinaus noch mit unterschiedlichen Speichertakten für die zwei Hersteller. Alltagsbezug? Keiner da. Vergleichbarkeit der Ergebnisse? Nicht gegeben. Aber macht ja nichts, solange man dir die Ergebnisse in der passenden grafischen Darstellung serviert (und der Abstand gering bleibt), oder?



> Da wird entweder alles in einer Auflösung gebencht, oder es sind direkt mehere Auflösungen zur auswahl vorhanden.
> Auf jeden Fall ist es aber einheitlich für alle Spiele in dem Test. Dazu ist auch die Auswahl der CPUs und die Darstellung einheitlich.



Nochmals: Methodik der Tests und die spätere Darstellung haben nichts miteinander zu tun.

Du bekommst im Video ca. 20 CPUs, von denen alle kompatiblen mit identischen RAM-Settings auf dem identischen Kit und unter identischen Rahmenbedingungen von der Systemplatte bis hin zur Kühllösung gebencht werden.

Das wird jeweils zuerst einheitlich (!) für alle (!) verfügbaren CPUs in der niedrigeren FHD-Auflösung gemacht (also exakt das, was du fordert) und unter Kenntlichmachung der Settings in einer Liste graphisch dargestellt und dann ebenso deutlich kenntlich in einer zweiten Auflösung nochmals (!) einheitlich (!) für alle (!) vorhandenen CPUs (also schon wieder exakt das, was du forderst). Die Unterschiede und evtl. vorliegende Limits werden dabei sprachlich erläutert.

Es mag ja sein, dass der 3700X zum Releasezeitpunkt (noch) nicht vollständig durchgetestet werden konnte. Das alleine (oder deine Abneigung ggü. der Darstellung) macht aber nicht auf magische Weise die gesammelten Ergebnisse unbrauchbar oder den Test unseriös...

Ernsthaft: Übersteigt das Lesen einer Liste mit Ergebnissen in Form des Balkendiagramms jetzt schon deine kognitiven Fähigkeiten?



> Hör doch selbst auf hier ständig den Intel-Fanboy raushängen zu lassen Schaffe. Der wie vielte Multiaccount ist das jetzt?? Es nervt.



Nett. Keine Argumente, Falschaussagen usw.,  aber dann mir pauschal zuerst Fanboy-Sein und nun Multi Accounts unterstellen. Geht's bei dir eigentlich noch? Ich bin unter demselben, einen (!) Nickname im Luxx und seit geraumer Zeit auch hier hauptsächlich in der Beratung zu finden. Die Unterstellung ist nun wirklich dummdreist und wie das meiste bisher von dir auf "Nichts" basierend. Ist das jetzt die Trotzreaktion, nur weil mal jemand deine Falschaussagen nicht als Fakten gelten lassen möchte?




> Wieder falsch.
> Prozessoren: Benchmarks & Methodik - ComputerBase



Artikel aus 2015. Überarbeitung angekündigt in 2019 und selbst die Forenuser machen sich darüber lustig:

Test - Prozessoren: Benchmarks & Methodik | ComputerBase Forum

Dagegen die ordentliche und aktuelle Ausarbeitung mit Erläuterungen auf der anderen Seite, welche dir nicht seriös genug ist.

Merkst du (wieder) selbst, oder...?


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Wie gesagt, das macht hier überhaupt keinen Sinn, solange es nicht um Benchmarks des FS2020 geht und die neuen GPUs da sind.



dimi0815 schrieb:


> Artikel aus 2015.



Das war jetzt der Artikel den Google ausgespuckt hat. Aber da du ja zu viel Zeit hast, kannst du gerne nach dem aktuellen suchen.


----------



## dimi0815 (8. August 2020)

Klar, ich google nun nach deinen Argumenten, weil du selbst keine liefern kannst.

Nur um dich dennoch im Recht zu fühlen, verlinkst du dann aber auch mal ungeprüft random Ergebnisse. Hatten wir so auch noch nicht von der Logik her...

Und alles andere bleibt nach deiner Fantasiedefinition ganz einfach unseriös und falsch


----------



## noO_F3Ar (8. August 2020)

Ich würde warten bis der Flugsimulator 2020 draußen ist bzw. sogar bis zum Weihnachtsgeschäft da haben dann alle Hardware-Hersteller voraussichtlich alle Hardware-Produkte auf den Markt gebracht und man kauft zu einem besserem P/L die aktuellste Hardware. (wenn man warten kann)


----------



## dimi0815 (8. August 2020)

Zumindest wenn man nicht jetzt bereits eher eine Lösung zu einem geringeren Budget wählt (was bei 2000,-€ nicht mehr der Fall ist), würde ich dazu ebenfalls tendieren. Auch die Preise aktueller CPUs werden bis dahin noch ein Stück fallen und dann kann man neu bewerten, ob sich ein kleiner / großer Sprung noch lohnt. Tests und vor allem die ersten Updates und ggf. Fehlerbehebungen wird es bis dahin auch geben.

ANSONSTEN kann man natürlich auch direkt die 2000,-€ für die aktuell stärkste HW auf den Kopf hauen; das reicht ja preislich auch im GPU-Bereich für eine 2080ti.


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2020)

Was sich aber nicht lohnt, wenn GPUs mit 12 und mehr GiB vor der Tür stehen. Zeitplan fuer NVIDIA Ampere'-'Grafikkarten samt einiger Spezifikationen '-' es wird ein heisser Herbst | igor sLAB

Deshalb die neuen GPUs und Zen3 abwarten.


----------



## xb@x360 (24. Juni 2021)

Schönen Tag liebe Community,

mittlerweile sind einige Monate seit dem ich das Thema eröffnet habe vergangen. Mir wurde geraten zu warten, weil irgendwelche neuen Karten erscheinen sollten.

Ich habe mittlerweile alle notwendigen Hardware wie Joystick usw besorgt.

Jetzt würde ich gerne meinen Rechner bestellen. Könnte mir jemand nun einen Rechner für ca. 2000 - 2500€ erstellen.

Natürlich auch gerne billiger wenn für den FS nicht so ein teurer PC benötigt wird, danke


----------



## SpinningFlop (24. Juni 2021)

xb@x360 schrieb:


> Schönen Tag liebe Community,
> 
> mittlerweile sind einige Monate seit dem ich das Thema eröffnet habe vergangen. Mir wurde geraten zu warten, weil irgendwelche neuen Karten erscheinen sollten.
> 
> ...



Hier Gaming PC für MS Flight Sim haben die sich die Mühe gemacht, je nach PC-Konfiguration die FPS anzuzeigen. Auf der linken Seite kannst du im FPS-Filter die bevorzugte Auflösung einstellen.


----------



## xb@x360 (24. Juni 2021)

SpinningFlop schrieb:


> Hier Gaming PC für MS Flight Sim haben die sich die Mühe gemacht, je nach PC-Konfiguration die FPS anzuzeigen. Auf der linken Seite kannst du im FPS-Filter die bevorzugte Auflösung einstellen.


Sie die nicht teurer als wenn man selber die Hardware bestellt und zusammen baut ?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2021)

Es hindert dich ja niemand dran, die Liste der Komponenten zu nehmen und die selbst zu bestellen und zusammen zu bauen. 

Nur Grafikkarten sind immer noch nicht verfügbar. 

Ich würde auch abwarten, bis das Update zu DX12 da ist, denn erst dann wird man sehen, was es wirklich bringt.


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Juni 2021)

xb@x360 schrieb:


> Mir wurde geraten zu warten, weil irgendwelche neuen Karten erscheinen sollten.


Was sich im Nachhinein als extrem schlechter Rat rausgestellt hat. ^^

Mittlerweile sind die Preise allerdings wieder langsam am sinken.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2021)

Allerdings konnte das vor einem Jahr noch keiner ahnen, dass es dann wieder so eine extreme Miningblase geben wird.


----------



## xb@x360 (28. Juni 2021)

Guten Abend liebe Community,
da ich kein Profi bin bräuchte ich bitte mal nur eine Absegnung meiner Konfiguration. Ob das alles so miteinander passt.

Würde dann gerne bestellen, vielen Dank.






						Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
					

Bei Mindfactory.de finden Sie günstige Hardware, Software, Notebooks, Computer, Tablets, Smartphones, Spielekonsolen und vieles mehr.




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## FetterKasten (28. Juni 2021)

Ich persönlich hätte diese Verbesserungsvorschläge:

- Lieber ein B550 Board und kein X570.
Den extra Lüfter kann man sich sparen und das Geld. Ich bin mit meinem MSI B550 Tomahawk sehr zufrieden.

- Beim Ram auf RGB verzichten und sich für weniger geld einen mit 3600 Mhz kaufen (musst du nach dem Zusammenbau im Bios aktivieren).
Zb. Crucial Ballistix oder Gskill Ripjaws (im Idealfall dual ranked, das sieht man aber vorher meist nicht).
Würde sich positiv aufs CPU Limit in Flight Simulator auswirken.

- Rein für Flight Simulator würde auch eine schwächere Graka reichen. Es wird eh die CPU limitieren, wenn du nah über Großstädte etc fliegst.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2021)

Wobei zum Thema CPU-Limit zu sagen ist, dass sich da mit DX12 viel tun kann.
In welcher Auflösung soll denn gespielt werden?

Bei Geizhals kannst du den RAM nach DualRank filtern.


----------



## xb@x360 (28. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte diese Verbesserungsvorschläge:
> 
> - Lieber ein B550 Board und kein X570.
> Den extra Lüfter kann man sich sparen und das Geld. Ich bin mit meinem MSI B550 Tomahawk sehr zufrieden.
> ...



Ich würde dann das MSI B550 von mir aus nehmen. Ich kann mit den ganzen Fachbegriffen leider nichts anfangen. Hast du einen Link oder exakten Namen von dem Ram ?

Was ist denn bei der CPU die nächste Stufe zum 5800x ? Evtl. kann man dann dort mehr investieren und die Grafikkarte dafür auf eine RX 6700 mit 12gb wechseln ? Die kostet nur die hälfte ?

Das Spiel soll auf zwei Monitoren a 27 Zoll mit 1920x1080 gespielt werden.


----------



## FetterKasten (28. Juni 2021)

xb@x360 schrieb:


> Ich würde dann das MSI B550 von mir aus nehmen. Ich kann mit den ganzen Fachbegriffen leider nichts anfangen. Hast du einen Link oder exakten Namen von dem Ram ?
> 
> Was ist denn bei der CPU die nächste Stufe zum 5800x ? Evtl. kann man dann dort mehr investieren und die Grafikkarte dafür auf eine RX 6700 mit 12gb wechseln ? Die kostet nur die hälfte ?
> 
> Das Spiel soll auf zwei Monitoren a 27 Zoll mit 1920x1080 gespielt werden.











						MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk AMD B550 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de
					

Desktop Mainboards von MSI | MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk AMD B550 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail :: Lagernd :: über 15.890 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				












						32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3600 (PC4-28800U)
					

DDR4 Module von G.Skill | 32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit :: Lagernd :: über 7.730 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Bei dual ranked <-> single ranked bringt einem oft auch Geizhals nichts.
Bei den Crucials (sind bei Mindfactory anscheinend nicht auf Lager in 32GB) ist es zb. so, dass die bei gleicher Produktnummer beides sein können.
Bei den verlinkten GSkill bin ich mir auch nicht 100% sicher.

Die nächst höhere CPU wäre der 5900X. Bringt aber praktisch nicht mehr Leistung, da er eigtl nur mehr Kerne hat, die bei Flight Simulator nicht genutzt werden.

Graka würde bei der geringen Auflösung die 6700XT ausreichen (Netzteil kannst dann auch ne Nr kleiner nehmen).

btw: Wenn du extra einen Flight SIm Rechner baust, da würde sich natürlich ein großer Ultrawide Monitor anbieten.
In dem Fall kannst du auch die 6900XT nehmen, falls du da demnächst mal ausrüsten willst.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Die nächst höhere CPU wäre der 5900X. Bringt aber praktisch nicht mehr Leistung, da er eigtl nur mehr Kerne hat, die bei Flight Simulator nicht genutzt werden.



Auch das *kann* sich mit DX12 deutlich verbessern. Aber schon der 5800X sollte genügend Power haben, wenn das Spiel noch besser optimiert ist.

Für die 6700XT würde sogar ein Straight Power 550W ausreichen.


----------



## FetterKasten (28. Juni 2021)

Ah sry,  das mit 2 Monitoren hab ich überlesen. Dann nimm ruhig mehr Grafikpower.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2021)

Das nächste Update kommt Ende des Monats erstmal noch ohne DX12.








						Sim-5-Update: Der MS Flight Simulator läuft ab Ende Juli deutlich schneller
					

Mit dem Sim-5-Update soll der MS Flight Simulator endlich besser laufen, obwohl er bei DirectX 11 bleibt. Es erscheint Ende Juli.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## black-wizard (7. Juli 2021)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei ein System für MS FS2020 zusammenzubauen und frage mich welche CPU besser geeignet ist?

- AMD Ryzen 7 5800X
- Intel Core i7 11700K

Das System wird ausschließlich für FS2020 verwendet, welche Plattform eignet sich hier besser?
(Falls wichtig, als Grafikkarte kommt eine RTX2070 zum Einsatz, soll aber auch gegen was schnelleres getauscht werden).


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2021)

Würde da auch raten die Benches zum neuen Update abzuwarten wo sich halt viel tut.


----------



## RobertK78 (8. August 2021)

Hallo habe folgendes System für den FS2020.

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
32 Gb Ram
RTX 2800 Super

Habe eine GPU Auslastung von 40% und CPU Auslastung von 15% aber nur knapp 30 bis 35 fps auf Einstellung hoch.
Ist das normal ?


----------



## FetterKasten (8. August 2021)

Hast du schon die ganzen neusten Flight Sim Updates runtergeladen?
Die haben die Performance exorbitant verbessert.

Über dem Meer ohne Gebäude in "hoch" find ich das jetzt nicht so berauschend, aber auch nicht unegwöhnlich.
Bei nem neuen PC würd ich auch immer erst mal ein paar Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen, um zu testen, ob der PC so läuft wie er soll.
Also zb. 3d Mark allgemein und userbenchmark, und dann gerade bei Flight Sim mal den Cinebench für die CPU.
Dann kann man sicher gehen, dass Treiber etc alles passen.
Aktuelle Chipsatztreiber und Bios hast du drauf oder?


----------



## HisN (8. August 2021)

RobertK78 schrieb:


> Habe eine GPU Auslastung von 40% und CPU Auslastung von 15% aber nur knapp 30 bis 35 fps auf Einstellung hoch.
> Ist das normal ?



Das ist ein ganz normales CPU-Limit. Und wenn Du genau auf Deinen Screen schaust, siehst Du auch wie viele Kerne arbeiten.


----------



## xb@x360 (5. August 2022)

Guten Tag,

es sind jetzt genau 2 Jahre seit dem ich den Thread eröffnet hatte. Nun wird es doch endlich Zeit sich einen FS2020 rechner zu bauen, da soweit ich das sehe die Preise auch gefallen sind.

Ich würde mein Budget auf 2500€ erhöhen und jemanden bitten mir doch dafür die aktuellste Hardware zusammenstellen.

Ich würde dann alles bestellen, vielen Dank.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. August 2022)

Jetzt ist's wieder kurz vor der neuen CPU und GPU Generation. 

Benötigst du den Rechner jetzt oder möchtest du auf die neuen Komponenten warten?


----------



## xb@x360 (5. August 2022)

Ich möchte nicht mehr warten, da die neue Generation kommt, denke ich das ich die vorherige (noch) gute Hardware günstiger bekomme ?

Eine 3090ti z.B ?

Wie wäre es mit sowas ? Ist über dem Budget, das ist aber kein Problem vorerst ? 



			https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/04232a221e1487d4b19b40d7fea627f6d90f4763dac4af8ddf2


----------



## xb@x360 (6. August 2022)

Habe mein System jetzt so wie oben beschrieben bestellt, habe nur eine Wakü statt Luft Kühler genommen. 

Nach dem bestell Prozes habe ich mal den BeQuiet Kalkulator für Netzteile durchlaufen lassen & dieser empfiehlte mir ein 1200 Watt Netzteil, jetzt habe ich sorge das mein 850 nicht ausreicht ? Sollte ich die Bestellung stornieren und dieses auswechseln ?

Gerne kann auch ein Screenshot von der Bestellung gepostet werden, so sieht man auch mal das die hier angebotene Hilfe wirklich umgesetzt wird


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2022)

Sieht gut aus, ich hätte aber ohne "F" genommen.

Grund dazu ist, dass die interne Grafikeinheit schon was ausmachen kann. Zum Beispiel aus irgendein Grund läuft die Grafikkarte nicht und dann kannst du mit der internen Grafikeinheit das System übergangsmäßig immer noch nutzen.
Ansonsten sieht deine Bestellung gut aus.

So läuft der Flugsimulator bei mir mit meinem 12900K + 3080. Du hast dir aber eine 3090 Grafikkarte bestellt, sollte noch etwas besser ausfallen. Bei mir läuft es auf einem UWQHD (3440x1440 @120 Hz) Monitor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf meinem 4K Monitor lief das Spiel auch sehr gut, nur habe ich davon keine Bilder gemacht.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. August 2022)

Ich persönlich hätte bei so nem teuren PC, dann wohl gleich besseren RAM und ne bessere SSD genommen.

Unabhängig davon find ichs aber etwas suspekt, wie du 2 Jahre wartest, dann aber plötzlich vor der neuen Gen in ein paar Stunden bestellst und nicht warten kannst


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2022)

Habe diese Arbeitsspeicher verbaut.
32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Habe aber damals als ich sie kaufte 320 Euro bezahlt.   

Hätte da was mit 3600 MHz genommen. Dadurch dass diese Arbeitsspeicher Samsung B-Dies mit niedrigen Timings haben, kann ich sie auch problemlos mit 4000 MHz Gear 1 laufen lassen. Mit meinen 32 GB komme ich auch noch sehr gut aus, sodass ich noch keine 64 GB haben muss.


----------



## xb@x360 (6. August 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Habe jetzt eine Finale Version erstellt :



			https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/d1695822145b1cfd11b9349f04b9b8a2244cbd5bf8165527724
		


Meine letzten zwei Fragen vor der Bestellung wären:

- Passt die Wasserkühlung in das von mir gewählte Gehäuse ? ( Ich benötige kein Sichtfenster oder Leuchten am Gehäuse, mir ist die Optik total egal, da der Rechner unterm Schreibtisch verschwindet)

- Hat das Netzteil genug Power ?

MfG


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2022)

Die AIO passt vorne rein, zumindest was der Hersteller dazu mit angibt.








						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com
				




Allerdings wirst du mit den Temperaturen mit diesem Gehäuse nicht glücklich werden. Die Luft wird vorne durch Schlitze bezogen und oben auch wieder durch Schlitze abgeführt. Dadurch werden Lüfter schneller laufen müssen und dein System wird nicht ganz so kühl und leise ausfallen. Bei einem Gehäuse würde ich immer auf Mesh setzen, dann können Lüfter ungehindert Luft beziehen und auch besser abführen. Denn auch eine Wasserkühlung muss Luft zum Kühlen bekommen und das Wasser alleine wird hierbei keine Wunder bewirken.

Ich würde aber eine AIO von Alphacool nehmen.
Aber das Modell: Aurora

Diese Wasserkühlung hat einen Radiator aus Kupfer und nicht aus ALU, was andere AIOs normalerweise verbaut haben. Dadurch entsteht keine chemische Reaktion, was mit der Zeit die Kühlfinnen im Kühler oxidieren lassen und mit der Zeit verstopfen lässt. Zudem kann die AIO jederzeit zum Reinigen oder Erweitern zerlegt und gewartet werden. Andere AIOs sind zwar wartungsfrei, aber das kommt nur durch Neukauf zustande.   

Zudem kann die AIO  jederzeit über die Schnelltrenner erweitert werden und ist deshalb auch modular aufgebaut. Auch die komplette AIO ist im Grunde eine kleine custom Wakü, da sie aus Teile aus dem custom Bereich zusammengestellt und vormontiert ist.


xb@x360 schrieb:


> - Hat das Netzteil genug Power ?


Normalerweise schon, habe dasselbe Netzteil in Platinum mit meinem 12900K und meiner 3080 Grafikkarte verbaut und komme auf etwa 550 - 600 Watt mit dem gesamten System.


----------



## xb@x360 (6. August 2022)

Vielen Dank. Ich habe die AIO durch diese ersetzt:



			https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Alphacool-Eisbaer-Pro-Aurora-360-All-in-One_1414982.html
		


Das Gehäuse behalte ich erstmal, sollte es zu Temperatur "Problemen" kommen, werde ich mir ein neues zulegen.
Solange die Power des Netzteils aussreicht, werde ich auch diesen behalten. Beim absegnen würde ich dann das System so bestellen


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2022)

Oder bearbeitest die Front und den Deckenteil.
Habe hier auch schon User gemacht.

Dein System wird aber nicht überhitzen, es geht halt nur, was optimaler für eine Luftzirkulation wäre. Denn viele denken, dass eine Wasserkühlung wunder bewirken wird, aber dessen Radiatoren müssen genau so mit Luft heruntergekühlt werden.


----------



## HisN (6. August 2022)

Mit dem Netzteil: Ich würde da erst ab 10 Jahren Netzteil-Alter im Vorauseilendem Gehorsam ein neues kaufen.
Ansonsten anklemmen, schauen obs geht. Wenns nicht geht mit dem Power-Limit der Graka etwas gegenarbeiten solange bis ein neues da ist.


----------



## xb@x360 (6. August 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Anregungen und Tipps. Habe das System soeben bestellt.
Anhand auch mal ein Screenshot von der Bestellung 

Ich weis garnicht wie alt mein Aktueller Rechner ist, aber nach sehr sehr langer Zeit habe ich mir soeben wieder einen neuen Rechner gegönnt, der alte ist in meiner Signatur zu sehen, ich glaube das wird ein riesen sprung nach vorne und dieser wird mir auch wieder mehrere Jahre ausreichen.

Vielen Dank





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2022)

xb@x360 schrieb:


> Ich weis garnicht wie alt mein Aktueller Rechner ist, aber nach sehr sehr langer Zeit habe ich mir soeben wieder einen neuen Rechner gegönnt, der alte ist in meiner Signatur zu sehen, ich glaube das wird ein riesen sprung nach vorne und dieser wird mir auch wieder mehrere Jahre ausreichen.


Einen I5 4670K hatte ich mal im Jahr 2014 aufgebaut. Da wirst du jedenfalls groß ein Leistungssprung merken. Ich hatte damals zu der Zeit einen Xeon Prozessor, der auf eine Leistung eines 4770K kam. Danach kam 2016 dann mein 6700K und im Jahr 2018 mein 9900K. Die Leistungssteigerung war daher bei mir immer etwas bescheiden, weil der Schritt nie so groß war.

Auch jetzt wo ich von einem 9900K auf meinen 12900K umgestiegen bin, war der Schnitt nicht so groß. Im GPU-Limit macht es nicht viel aus, aber im CPU-Limit oder mit Anwendungen die auf Rechenleistung aus sind, habe ich mich gut verbessert. In meinem Fall war es aber eher ein Haben wollen, denn der 9900K war im Grunde noch ein sehr gutes System.

In BF 2042 habe ich damals mit derselben Grafikkarte um die 60 FPS erreicht, jetzt erreiche ich um die 120-130 FPS, weil dieses Spiel anfänglich als es rauskam eher im CPU-Limit lief. Mit der Leistungsaufnahme des Prozessors liege ich im Schnitt, solange die Grafikkarte limitiert, um die 55-75 Watt und im CPU-Limit um die 100-110 Watt. Habe nur Anwendungen die um die 140-160 Watt ziehen, aber dazu habe ich im Bios ein Limit von 241 Watt auf 125 Watt gesetzt. Bedeutet... eine Minute auf 241 Watt, sollte das System nur kurzzeitig eine höhere Leistung ziehen und dann wird auf 125 Watt heruntergefahren.

Wobei die Leistungsaufnahme auch niedriger geht.

Denn ich habe auch mal 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne mit 1,150v anliegen gehabt, was dann auch noch einiges an Leistungsaufnahme eingespart hat. Die Grafikkarte wurde dann immer noch voll ausgelastet, sodass nicht zwingend immer 5 GHz erreicht werden müssen. Der 12900K macht mit Last auf alle Kerne 4,9 GHz und mit dem Turbo Boost, was nicht mit voller Last anliegt, bis zu 5,2 GHz.

Ich könnte auch auf 5,2 GHz hochgehen, aber das verbraucht nur unnötig Spannung, ohne dass wirklich eine Leistungssteigerung notwendig ist. Zumindest nicht in meinem Fall, da ich ein Monitor mit 120 Hz habe und nicht zwingend mehr FPS anliegen haben muss. Daher habe ich sogar ein FPS-Limit gesetzt, was dazu führt, dass meine Grafikkarte und Prozessor, sollten die 120 FPS überschritten werden, in der Leistung zurückfahren und so kühler ausfallen und auch weniger Leistungsaufnahme verursachen.

Aber hierzu kannst du dich später auch in diesem Thema dazu melden:





						[Sammelthread] Intel Alder Lake Erfahrungen Core 12xxx
					

Sammelthread - Intel Alder Lake - Core 12xxx Prozessoren.   Hier können Fragen, Erfahrungen und Ergebnisse zu den Intel - Alder Lake Prozessoren eingestellt werden.  Intel Core - 12000   Modell Kerne / Threads Takt / mit Turbo (P-Core) Turbo 3.0 (P-Core) Takt / mit Turbo (E-Core) L2 + L3-Cache...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------

